# Easy and Tasty Speckled Trout Recipes



## jeffreyweeks

*Speckled Trout with Mushrooms*

1 lb speckled trout fillets
olive oil
flour
1 small onion, diced
6 ounces fresh mushrooms
2 tablespoons butter
2 tablespoons parsley
juice of 1 lemon
salt and pepper

Salt and pepper fillets to taste then roll fillets in flour until coated. In a stove top skillet sauté fillets in a thin layer of hot olive oil for five minutes. When brown turn and sauté three minutes. Put fillets in warm dish, cover, and set aside. Put lemon juice in pan with butter, parsley, onions and mushrooms. Sauté until onions are translucent. Place fillets in platter, pour mushrooms and onions over fish and serve.

*Stuffed Baked Speckled Trout
*

speckled trout (around 2 lbs) dressed, 1 per person
chopped parsley
finely chopped onions
garlic
black or green olives
salt and pepper 
butter

Sprinkle inside of trout cavity generously with salt, pepper and garlic. Stuff the cavity of the trout with mixture of parsley, carrots and onions. Put a pat of butter inside cavity with mixture. Rub butter on outside of fish and sprinkle with salt, pepper and garlic. Wrap each fish individually with aluminum foil and place in baking dish. Cook in the oven at 350 degrees 25 minute or until fish is done. Remove fish from foil and place on platter.

More easy and delicious speckled trout recipes:


South Carolina Speckled Trout Recipes


----------



## cutbait91

i gotta try that stuffed baked one sometime i have one i like alot its real simple

take half a white onion and cut into strips and saute on full blast till brown add heavy cream too the onions and boil it down some to thickin up let the cream cool down not to much just so its not to a boil anymore add pepper and lemon juice bake your trout and after its done bake pour the sauce on top its real simple and pretty tasty just be sure not to add the lemon while the cream is boiling or you will chunk your cream up


----------



## wncfishbuster

try baking it IN the creamed onion mix, covered in foil and remove foil last 5 minutes


----------

